# Soutenons Supermoquette !!!



## Aragorn (21 Juin 2005)

Par une nuit sans Lune, sous un épais brouillard, alors que je cherchais mon chemin, il m'a tendu la main... 
Et d'un puissant coup de boule, il me donna quelques galons de réputation. 
A mon tour de lui tendre la main et de le soutenir, car indigne je ne suis pas !

Supermoquette résiste !!!
MacGé a besoin de toi !!!

 Certes tu déranges parfois quand tes superbes bacchantes se veulent provocantes. Mais tout comme Sonyboy, sous tes airs de cowboy, tu n'es pas un mauvais gars !
Parfois un peu brut de décoffrage, mais il ne faut pas en prendre ombrage ! 

:king:​


----------



## Franswa (21 Juin 2005)

Aragorn a dit:
			
		

> Par une nuit sans Lune, sous un épais brouillard, alors que je cherchais mon chemin, il m'a tendu la main...
> Et d'un puissant coup de boule, il me donna quelques galons de réputation.
> A mon tour de lui tendre la main et de le soutenir, car indigne je ne suis pas !
> 
> ...


 Il va bien au moins ? Il a pas avalé sa moustache...


----------



## lalou (21 Juin 2005)

Il m'a pas l'air d'être si méchant que ça, supermoquette!
Je soutiens


----------



## katelijn (21 Juin 2005)

C'est beau


----------



## supermoquette (22 Juin 2005)

Le dernier qui m'a soutenu a eu du vomi sur sa manche mais bon si tu insistes...


----------



## supermoquette (22 Juin 2005)

ah non, c'etait DocEvil


----------



## rezba (22 Juin 2005)

Le vomi est ton élément, de toutes façons.


----------



## supermoquette (22 Juin 2005)

sympa pour le doc ça rezba...


----------



## Luc G (22 Juin 2005)

Le titre de fil m'interpelle : le SM chercherait du maquereau au vin blanc, il a fini les bouteilles ?


----------



## bobbynountchak (22 Juin 2005)

Ouais, mais...
Conneries à part...

Ce serait pas un peu un fil de fayots quand même?


----------



## sonnyboy (22 Juin 2005)

Je te soutiens comme la corde soutient le pendu !


----------



## Luc G (22 Juin 2005)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> Ce serait pas un peu un fil de fayots quand même?



De fayots avec du maquereau au vin blanc, j'ai jamais essayé, ça. Remarque, c'est bien un truc de suisse !


----------



## etudiant69 (22 Juin 2005)

Ca sent le lèche-c**, 
je crois qu'il est à point pour Sonny, le top tombeur de futal


----------



## Hurrican (22 Juin 2005)

Soutenir SM ? 
Pourquoi il est mou aujourd'hui ?


----------



## z-moon (22 Juin 2005)

QUOI???  , mais...quelle bande de lèches bottes! j'y crois pas...  
donc logiquement ... je soutiens, aussi :love:


----------



## Anonyme (22 Juin 2005)

pourquoi le soutenir????? il n'a plus de moquette sm ?


----------



## Modern__Thing (22 Juin 2005)

Mais c'est qu'il arrive dans un grand age notre SM   




Qui a dit l'age de la raison ?


----------



## KARL40 (22 Juin 2005)

Pourquoi le soutenir ? Il n'y a plus de dope en Suisse ?


----------



## PATOCHMAN (22 Juin 2005)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> Pourquoi le soutenir ? Il n'y a plus de dope en Suisse ?



Soutenir un Suisse en panne d'approvisionnement ; c'est aussi indécent que d'adopter une jeune Monégasque de 17 ans 3/4 dont les parents sont morts dans un accident de Lamborghini...


----------



## supermoquette (22 Juin 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Soutenir un Suisse en panne d'approvisionnement ; c'est aussi indécent que d'adopter une jeune Monégasque de 17 ans 3/4 dont les parents sont morts dans un accident de Lamborghini...


surtout que ça n'existe pas


----------



## PATOCHMAN (22 Juin 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> surtout que ça n'existe pas



... Je pense bien! ... Je la cherche encore, la monégasque...


----------



## Bilbo (22 Juin 2005)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Qui a dit l'age de la raison ?


Ça ne viendrait à l'idée de personne. 

À+


----------



## N°6 (22 Juin 2005)

Le seul soutien dont il puisse vraiment éprouver le besoin, c'est celui-ci !    :love:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (22 Juin 2005)

N°6 a dit:
			
		

> Le seul soutien dont il puisse vraiment éprouver le besoin, c'est celui-ci !    :love:



Pour les garçons, c'est plutôt "Emminence© ; soutient tout ce qui balance!"


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (22 Juin 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Je te soutiens comme la corde soutient le pendu !



oui, que l'on pende supermoquette... avec une ficelle de string...


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (22 Juin 2005)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:
			
		

> oui, que l'on pende supermoquette... avec une ficelle de string...




*ou*
de Tampon hygiénique...


----------



## derennes (22 Juin 2005)

soutien inconditionnel a SM ! quoiqu'il ai fait!


----------



## PATOCHMAN (22 Juin 2005)

Mais oui! C'est ça! ... Offrez lui l'asile éthylique, pendant que vous y êtes!  Quand il vous aura tout bu dans la cambuse, vous viendrez pas ouvrir un thread pour chialer...


----------



## derennes (22 Juin 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Mais oui! C'est ça! ... Offrez lui l'asile éthylique, pendant que vous y êtes!  Quand il vous aura tout bu dans la cambuse, vous viendrez pas ouvrir un thread pour chialer...



hein?..bah il est un peu pochton mais c'est une star aussi!...donc voila, on a rien sans rien..


----------



## PATOCHMAN (22 Juin 2005)

derennes a dit:
			
		

> hein?..bah il est un peu pochton mais c'est une star aussi!...donc voila, on a rien sans rien..



Donc, si je suis bien ton raisonnement : Si t'invites Rocco Sifredi, sous prétexte qu'il est une STAAAAAR du X ; tu tombes le futal sans te poser de questions? ....   :mouais:


----------



## derennes (22 Juin 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Donc, si je suis bien ton raisonnement : Si t'invites Rocco Sifredi, sous prétexte qu'il est une STAAAAAR du X ; tu tombes le futal sans te poser de questions? ....   :mouais:



bah ouais!...ca s'apelle l'hospitalité!


----------



## PATOCHMAN (22 Juin 2005)

... Rispècte...


----------



## guytantakul (22 Juin 2005)

Je débarque - j'ai rien lu de ce thread, mais je soutiens supermoquette after all !
Just call me Superplancher


----------



## valoriel (23 Juin 2005)

Moi je le soutiens par les burnes


----------



## Grug (23 Juin 2005)

pourquoi, il tombe ?


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (23 Juin 2005)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> Moi je le soutiens par les burnes




*tu risques*
surtout de vite te retrouver dans une situation incommodante


----------



## Luc G (23 Juin 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> pourquoi le soutenir????? il n'a plus de moquette sm ?



Ben, non, il est au tapis !


----------



## sonnyboy (23 Juin 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Donc, si je suis bien ton raisonnement : Si t'invites Rocco Sifredi, sous prétexte qu'il est une STAAAAAR du X ; tu tombes le futal sans te poser de questions? .... :mouais:



Ben c'est surtout que depuis qu'il est arrivé il a pas vraiment eu le temps de le remonter son futal...

Il lui en arrive de partout le pauvre...


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (23 Juin 2005)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Ben, non, il est au tapis !



*Pour preuve *
cet inquiétant message laissant présager d'un début d'amnésie




			
				supermoquette dans : les crises de nioubitude aïgüe a dit:
			
		

> C quand kon est plus nioube, dè 1000 messages ?


----------



## etudiant69 (23 Juin 2005)

SuperMoquette = 0,36 messages par jour


----------



## z-moon (24 Juin 2005)

etudiant69 a dit:
			
		

> SuperMoquette = 0,36 messages par jour



Ah ben ouai, je suppose que le serveur fait la moyenne depuis l'ouverture du compte (2002)
SM n'aurait, semble t'il, pratiquement rien poster depuis 3 ans  , et là d'un coup et en l'espace de 2 jours, il en a posté plus de 400 !!! donc si on fait la moyenne sur 3 ans ...  

Autre chose, si je fait le calcul (enfin  j'essaye, c'est super dur ... ??? ... roOOOoh noOon pas ça... :rateau: ) ... bon à raison de 200/250 messages en moyenne et par jour de SM, on devrait en toute logique, voir resurgir ce sujet dans environ 1 mois et 1/2 ...


----------



## supermoquette (24 Juin 2005)

Non mon compte n'a pas été remis totalement à zéro, il m'a été enlevé 6000 et 10000 ce qui laisse un solde. 200 messages par jours ? impossible, je suis suisse


----------



## z-moon (24 Juin 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Non mon compte n'a pas été remis totalement à zéro, il m'a été enlevé 6000 et 10000 ce qui laisse un solde



Alors dans ce cas les modos ont fait preuve d'une grande générosité


----------



## valoriel (24 Juin 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> il m'a été enlevé 6000 et 10000 ce qui laisse un solde


Toute le monde aura compris qu'il s'agit de 6000 points de réputations et de 10 000 messages et non l'inverse


----------



## supermoquette (24 Juin 2005)

ça devient diablement technique là, gaffe au bougeage de sujet !


----------



## Grug (24 Juin 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> ça devient diablement technique là, gaffe au bougeage de sujet !


 vade retro, y'a macbidouille pour ça


----------



## Lila (24 Juin 2005)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> Toute le monde aura compris qu'il s'agit de 6000 points de réputations et de 10 000 messages et non l'inverse




c'est l'ISF ( l'impôt sur les forums) qui va être mis en place par les supeer modos... :affraid: 
les compteurs à plus de 10.000 faisez gaffe !


----------



## supermoquette (24 Juin 2005)

non la barre mortelle c'est 6000 points discos, j'en vois déjà 3-4 qui s'en approchent


----------



## Lila (24 Juin 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> non la barre mortelle c'est 6000 points discos, j'en vois déjà 3-4 qui s'en approchent



...alors c'est l'IS....PD


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (24 Juin 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> non la barre mortelle c'est 6000 points discos, j'en vois déjà 3-4 qui s'en approchent



tiens, on voit plus Global en parlant de ça...    :rateau:


----------



## supermoquette (24 Juin 2005)

je crois qu'un heureux évènement l'accapare ces jours !


----------



## valoriel (24 Juin 2005)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:
			
		

> tiens, on voit plus Global en parlant de ça...    :rateau:


Il n'est que cinquième  

Les plus menacés sont le poisson rouge, mackie et le troll 

Et comme l'a si bien dit SM, la bretagne compte désormais un nouveau patriote


----------



## Lila (24 Juin 2005)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> Et comme l'a si bien dit SM, la bretagne compte désormais un nouveau patriote



Derennes ????


----------



## N°6 (24 Juin 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> non la barre mortelle c'est 6000 points discos, j'en vois déjà 3-4 qui s'en approchent



Et le motif officiel, c'est quoi ?  

L'écart qui se creuse entre les  vieux et les nioubes ?


----------



## supermoquette (24 Juin 2005)

C'est bon vous pouvez fermer, j'ai trouver ce qui m'fallait !


----------



## Lila (24 Juin 2005)

N°6 a dit:
			
		

> Et le motif officiel, c'est quoi ?
> 
> L'écart qui se creuse entre les  vieux et les nioubes ?



...d'avoir été curieux 
  

quel écart !  SM est un nioubi maintenant ...mais avec beaucoup d'expérience


----------



## supermoquette (24 Juin 2005)

N°6 a dit:
			
		

> Et le motif officiel, c'est quoi ?
> 
> L'écart qui se creuse entre les  vieux et les nioubes ?


C'est l'hébergeur de macgé qui a demandé a Benjamin, ça faisait trop de boucan dans la salle des serveurs quand je changeais de sujet !


----------



## chagregel (24 Juin 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> C'est l'hébergeur de macgé qui a demandé a Benjamin, ça faisait trop de boucan dans la salle des serveurs quand je changeais de sujet !



Ca devait être quelque chose quand tu changeais de slip!


----------



## N°6 (24 Juin 2005)

n'importe quoi !


----------



## Lila (24 Juin 2005)

N°6 a dit:
			
		

> n'importe quoi !



quoi ?  tu doutes que SM change de slip ?


----------



## chagregel (24 Juin 2005)

Lila a dit:
			
		

> quoi ?  tu doutes que SM change de slip ?



Tout dépand sur quelle site il surf...  


PAr exemple, en ce moment, il est en ligne mais ne poste pas...   SM?????  :rateau: :rateau:


----------



## N°6 (24 Juin 2005)

Lila a dit:
			
		

> quoi ?  tu doutes que SM change de slip ?



Je doute même qu'il en mette


----------



## Lila (24 Juin 2005)

N°6 a dit:
			
		

> Je doute même qu'il en mette



remarque....avec cette chaleur qu'il fait ....moi c'est pareil


----------



## supermoquette (24 Juin 2005)

vous essayez d'attirer maiwen c'est ça ?


----------



## Lila (24 Juin 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> vous essayez d'attirer maiwen c'est ça ?




......sans culotte aussi ! ca va être la révolution  
(oui je sais, mais il fait chaud, alors je m'économise là)


----------



## N°6 (24 Juin 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> vous essayez d'attirer maiwen c'est ça ?



Je sais pas, tout ce que je peux dire c'est qu'il parait qu'on attrape pas les mouches avec du vinaigre...


----------



## Lila (24 Juin 2005)

N°6 a dit:
			
		

> Je sais pas, tout ce que je peux dire c'est qu'il parait qu'on attrape pas les mouches avec du vinaigre...



..en l'occurrence, tu peux préciser qui fait la moche et qui fait le vinaigre ?


----------



## Dos Jones (24 Juin 2005)

Lila a dit:
			
		

> ..en l'occurrence, tu peux préciser qui fait la moche et qui fait le vinaigre ?


Pour la moche, j'ai déjà quelques idées....


----------



## Lila (24 Juin 2005)

Dos Jones a dit:
			
		

> Pour la moche, j'ai déjà quelques idées....



je sens que ça va partir en couille.....


----------



## N°6 (24 Juin 2005)

Lila a dit:
			
		

> ..en l'occurrence, tu peux préciser qui fait la moche et qui fait le vinaigre ?



J'ai dit mouche, ne déforme pas mes propos STP !


----------



## Lila (24 Juin 2005)

N°6 a dit:
			
		

> J'ai dit mouche, ne déforme pas mes propos STP !



ah wé scuse :rose: ! c'est un lappe-suce !  (m'en fous j'avais prévenu!!!)


----------



## Lila (24 Juin 2005)

...ceci dit, on s'éloigne du sujet...le tout, moche, mouche ou vinaigre, l'important est le soutient de SM... :love:


----------



## z-moon (24 Juin 2005)

Lila a dit:
			
		

> c'est l'ISF ( l'impôt sur les forums) qui va être mis en place par les supeer modos...
> les compteurs à plus de 10.000 faisez gaffe !


dite voir ,
si c'est un impôt, les points devraient être logiquement et gracieusement redistribués
à l'ensemble de la communauté mmmh ???  
à moins bien sûr que macG ne soit une république bananière 

sinon, ils peuvent toujours lui rendre ses points, avec un petit mot du genre : "on est désolés, on vous avait pris pour quelqu'un d'autre, tout ça ..."


----------



## Lila (24 Juin 2005)

z-moon a dit:
			
		

> dite voir ,
> si c'est un impôt, les points devraient être logiquement et gracieusement redistribués
> à l'ensemble de la communauté mmmh ???
> à moins bien sûr que macG ne soit une république bananière
> ...



..oui j'avais pensé qu'après saisie il y aurait une sorte de veente aux enchères ..les nioubis qui accepteraient le plus docilement les outrages (toujours justes) des plus vieux étoilés d'entre nous recevraient en récompense quelques points et un tube d'arnica


----------



## Lila (24 Juin 2005)

...finalement j'ai acheté le tube d'arnica pour rien


----------



## z-moon (24 Juin 2005)

Lila a dit:
			
		

> ...finalement j'ai acheté le tube d'arnica pour rien



Très important le tube d'arnica (ça c'est pour soulager, c'est pour "après"  ),
mais faut pas oublier le lubrifiant (ça c'est pour "pendant"  )

je sors :rose: ...


----------



## Lila (24 Juin 2005)

z-moon a dit:
			
		

> Très important le tube d'arnica (ça c'est pour soulager, c'est pour "après"  ),
> mais faut pas oublier le lubrifiant (ça c'est pour "pendant"  )
> 
> je sors :rose: ...



..si jeune et déjà perdu....tomber dans un piège pareil


----------



## semac (24 Juin 2005)

euhhh... dites 

j'ai pas bien compris le but de ce threas ?
pourquoi soutenir SM ??!!??  que lui arrive-t-il ?


----------



## bobbynountchak (24 Juin 2005)

semac a dit:
			
		

> euhhh... dites
> 
> j'ai pas bien compris le but de ce threas ?
> pourquoi soutenir SM ??!!??  que lui arrive-t-il ?




t'inquiete, c'est juste un thread de fayots, c'etait pour se faire bouler vert par SM, mais maintenant qu'il a pus que 400 posts au compteur, tout le monde s'en fout, alors la discussion part en sucette...

normal quoi...


----------



## semac (24 Juin 2005)

j'le sentais bien un peu dans le genre aussi !!
bande de larve


----------



## salamèche (24 Juin 2005)

vous avez de la chance de fréquenter le bar moi je me cantonne à la photo, alors s'il y en a qui peuvent me donner un petit coup de boule favorable, j'aprècierai. j'ajoute que je soutien fermement supermoquette à coup de bières virtuelles


----------



## supermoquette (24 Juin 2005)

Salut Dom, ouais les pauvres modos des forums techniques subsahariens ils en bavent question coup de boules !


----------



## salamèche (24 Juin 2005)

vrais on est tout seul sur nos forums et les gens sont même pas reconnaissant


----------



## rezba (24 Juin 2005)

Purée, salamèche au bar !!??? Incroyable !


----------



## supermoquette (24 Juin 2005)

salamèche a dit:
			
		

> j'ajoute que je soutien fermement supermoquette à coup de bières virtuelles


menteur on boit réellement des bières, là


----------



## salamèche (24 Juin 2005)

oui de temps en temps j'ai soif de nouveauté


----------



## salamèche (24 Juin 2005)

c'est vrai qu'elles ne sont pas virtuelles ces bières


----------



## semac (24 Juin 2005)

salamèche a dit:
			
		

> vous avez de la chance de fréquenter le bar moi je me cantonne à la photo, alors s'il y en a qui peuvent me donner un petit coup de boule favorable, j'aprècierai. j'ajoute que je soutien fermement supermoquette à coup de bières virtuelles



sitôt dit... et pouuuuum !!


----------



## salamèche (24 Juin 2005)

merci, c'est pas sur le forum photo que je vais voir mes talents reconnus, il y a surtout des newbie avec leur appareil bas de gamme, et la gamme je m'en fous


----------



## supermoquette (24 Juin 2005)

Problèmes avec le solfège ?


----------



## salamèche (24 Juin 2005)

moi et la musique et les gammes ça fait 2


----------



## supermoquette (24 Juin 2005)

Lorie aussi et pourtant elle en a des points discaux !


----------



## salamèche (24 Juin 2005)

bon il faut que je fasse mon 1090ème post


----------



## salamèche (24 Juin 2005)

un faible record après 3 ans de mac gé(remarquez on a perdu des posts à la suite d'un changement de serveur)


----------



## supermoquette (24 Juin 2005)

bah sur mes dix milles y en avait que 3-4 de bons alors


----------



## Fab'Fab (24 Juin 2005)

SuperMoquette, la seule chose dont tu as besoin pour te soutenir, c'est une bouteille sur le bar et quelques potes qui supportent l'odeur du vomi... Ca doit pouvoir se faire     

Bon allez, je te soutiens, mais c'est la dernière fois que je te porte quand tu rentres bourré du bar. La prochaine fois t'insulteras les trottoirs tout seul!


----------



## supermoquette (24 Juin 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> Bon allez, je te soutiens, mais c'est la dernière fois que je te porte quand tu rentres bourré du bar. La prochaine fois t'insulteras les trottoirs tout seul!


C'était pas plutôt une boite aux lettres ?


----------



## Fab'Fab (24 Juin 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> C'était pas plutôt une boite aux lettres ?




Non, la boîte aux lettres c'est là que tu as pissé après avoir essayé de sodomiser un pitbull qui passait par là en lui beuglant "mais si Vanessa, je t'aime comme un damné"... :casse:  :hosto:


----------



## supermoquette (24 Juin 2005)

Je n'ai pas essayé, je l'ai fais !


----------



## Fab'Fab (24 Juin 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Je n'ai pas essayé, je l'ai fais !



Non, tu confonds avec son maitre: un petit zivaouat à casquette avec le fond du futal aux genoux...


----------



## supermoquette (24 Juin 2005)

ah oui....


----------



## Fab'Fab (24 Juin 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> ah oui....



T'as même proposé de l'épouser après...


----------



## supermoquette (24 Juin 2005)

Ok la prochaine que je demande un numéro de téléphone je ne prendrai plus le téléphone avec


----------



## salamèche (24 Juin 2005)

merci les potes pour les points, je reviendrai au bar, je dédie ma mousse à vous tous


----------



## supermoquette (24 Juin 2005)

Santé ! :love:


----------



## Fab'Fab (24 Juin 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Ok la prochaine que je demande un numéro de téléphone je ne prendrai plus le téléphone avec



C'est surtout que quand tu lui a dit "promis, je te donne un coup de téléphone" et que tu l'as frappé avec qu'il a morflé...


----------



## Fab'Fab (24 Juin 2005)

Allez, bon weekend SM!


----------



## iNano (26 Juin 2005)

Euh, ben moi aussi je soutiens SuperMoquette... Même s'il est Suisse... Ceci dit on est plus ou moins voisins... donc je soutiens SuperMoquette! Il m'a tendu les bras quand je suis arrivée... et je ne l'oublierai pas...


----------



## supermoquette (26 Juin 2005)

iNano a dit:
			
		

> Euh, ben moi aussi je soutiens SuperMoquette... Même s'il est Suisse... Ceci dit on est plus ou moins voisins... donc je soutiens SuperMoquette! Il m'a tendu les bras quand je suis arrivée... et je ne l'oublierai pas...


Ah ! voici la charmante Anna, voyez ? :love:


----------



## macinside (26 Juin 2005)

iNano a dit:
			
		

> Euh, ben moi aussi je soutiens SuperMoquette... Même s'il est Suisse... Ceci dit on est plus ou moins voisins... donc je soutiens SuperMoquette! Il m'a tendu les bras quand je suis arrivée... et je ne l'oublierai pas...



bonsoir mademoiselle, je suis la version française de supermoquette :rateau:


----------



## supermoquette (26 Juin 2005)

Gaffe à la charte mackie


----------



## macinside (26 Juin 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Gaffe à la charte mackie




la charte n'interdit pas de dragué :rateau: (enfin pas encore  )


----------



## PATOCHMAN (26 Juin 2005)

Ouuuuaaaaaaah!!!!! Une petite nouvelle toute mimine... :love:  :love:  :love: Vous auriez pu m'appeler, les chacals....
Hello, M'âmselle!!!  Je connais bien la Franche comté...


----------



## Amok (26 Juin 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> bonsoir mademoiselle, je suis la version française de supermoquette :rateau:



C'est tellement vrai !


----------



## supermoquette (26 Juin 2005)

j'ai des témoins !!!! je ne vomi pas aux AES !!!!


----------



## alèm (26 Juin 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> j'ai des témoins !!!! je ne vomi pas aux AES !!!!


 alors que mackie vomit à toutes les AES !!


----------



## macinside (26 Juin 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> j'ai des témoins !!!! je ne vomi pas aux AES !!!!



qui croire quand tous les témoins sont aussi bourré ?


----------



## macinside (26 Juin 2005)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> alors que mackie vomit à toutes les AES !!




mais sans mal de crâne le lendemain :rateau:


----------



## alèm (26 Juin 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> qui croire quand tous les témoins sont aussi bourré ?


 toi, c'est sans risque, tu vomis à la troisième bière, même ma compagne en est témoin...


----------



## Anonyme (26 Juin 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> bonsoir mademoiselle, je suis la version française de supermoquette :rateau:



bonjour la lecture des sous-titres


----------



## alèm (26 Juin 2005)

iNano a dit:
			
		

> Euh, ben moi aussi je soutiens SuperMoquette... Même s'il est Suisse... Ceci dit on est plus ou moins voisins... donc je soutiens SuperMoquette! Il m'a tendu les bras quand je suis arrivée... et je ne l'oublierai pas...




c'était sûrement histoire de tâter la marchandise... ils ne sont pas habitués aux femmes, ces geeks-là !  :rateau: :rateau:


----------



## macinside (26 Juin 2005)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> toi, c'est sans risque, tu vomis à la troisième bière, même ma compagne en est témoin...




6 stp  (après un démi kilo de patte chez chatons :rateau: )


----------



## alèm (26 Juin 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> 6 stp  (après un démi kilo de patte chez chatons :rateau: )


 j'en ai compté 3 bues et une entamée, celles du repas de midi ne sont pas comptées !! et arrête de faire le breton et d'accuser à TORT* la cuisine des autres. déjà que tu n'as aucun goût en matière culinaire... :rateau: :rateau:

*la preuve ? les autres eussent été malades alors que chaton et bassman (surtout) pêtaient encore la forme quand nous sommes partis !


----------



## Amok (26 Juin 2005)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> la preuve ? les autres eussent été malades alors que chaton et bassman (surtout) pêtaient encore la forme quand nous sommes partis !



Désolé Alem mais cela ne veut rien dire : ces deux là n'ont plus ni foie, ni estomac !


----------



## gKatarn (26 Juin 2005)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> *la preuve ? les autres eussent été malades alors que chaton et bassman (surtout) pêtaient encore la forme quand nous sommes partis !



Ouais, mais ils cheataient ces deux gamerz  :love:


----------



## alèm (26 Juin 2005)

j'ai une question pour faire avancer le schmilblick : est-ce que je peux bannir supermoquette ?


----------



## alèm (26 Juin 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Désolé Alem mais cela ne veut rien dire : ces deux là n'ont plus ni foie, ni estomac !


ou


			
				gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Ouais, mais ils cheataient ces deux gamerz  :love:


plutôt la deuxième solution... faut que j'aille en causer à Blytz en ce cas !


----------



## iNano (26 Juin 2005)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> c'était sûrement histoire de tâter la marchandise... ils ne sont pas habitués aux femmes, ces geeks-là !  :rateau: :rateau:



Je suis sûre que non! Peut-être naïve, peut-être pas...


----------



## mikoo (26 Juin 2005)

Ma voisine te 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ...soutien(t)


----------



## golf (26 Juin 2005)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> j'ai une question pour faire avancer le schmilblick : est-ce que je peux bannir supermoquette ?


Mouarfff...
Ne te gène pas :rateau:
Mais le pb est que tu vas lui faire plaisir, c'est un vrai maso de chez maso


----------



## Nobody (26 Juin 2005)

mikoo a dit:
			
		

> Ma voisine te
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

Vous pouvez reconnaitre, sur cette photo, mes gants roses pour faire la vaisselle et mon tablier bleu à pois blancs.


----------



## macinside (26 Juin 2005)

iNano a dit:
			
		

> Je suis sûre que non! Peut-être naïve, peut-être pas...



on expliquer pourquoi supermoquette avais des moustaches ?


----------



## iNano (26 Juin 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> on expliquer pourquoi supermoquette avais des moustaches ?



Je t'écoute grand sage...


----------



## macinside (26 Juin 2005)

iNano a dit:
			
		

> Je t'écoute grand sage...



la dernière fille a qui ça a été expliquer a disparu


----------



## mikoo (26 Juin 2005)

Nobody a dit:
			
		

> Vous pouvez reconnaitre, sur cette photo, mes gants roses pour faire la vaisselle et mon tablier bleu à pois blancs.



Quel usage astucieux!!  (on se croirait au téléshopping  :rateau: )


----------



## iNano (26 Juin 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> la dernière fille a qui ça a été expliquer a disparu



Tu peux prendre le risque... ma présence ne manquera pas, je ne suis pas là depuis très longtemps...


----------



## macinside (26 Juin 2005)

iNano a dit:
			
		

> Tu peux prendre le risque... ma présence ne manquera pas, je ne suis pas là depuis très longtemps...




justement, je trouve que le bar manque de fille  enfin les moustaches de supermoquette sont juste un prétexte pour te demander une photo de toi


----------



## iNano (26 Juin 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> justement, je trouve que le bar manque de fille  enfin les moustaches de supermoquette sont juste un prétexte pour te demander une photo de toi



Le rapport entre les deux ne me saute pas aux yeux... et SuperMoquette ne m'a pas demandé de photo... mais je ne m'enfuierai pas si on m'en demande une!


----------



## macinside (26 Juin 2005)

iNano a dit:
			
		

> Le rapport entre les deux ne me saute pas aux yeux...




normal, j'aime bien ne pas faire savoir ou je veux en venir


----------



## Nobody (26 Juin 2005)

iNano a dit:
			
		

> Le rapport entre les deux ne me saute pas aux yeux... et SuperMoquette ne m'a pas demandé de photo... mais je ne m'enfuierai pas si on m'en demande une!


 
Je peux avoir une photo?


----------



## macinside (26 Juin 2005)

Nobody a dit:
			
		

> Je peux avoir une photo?




j'ai demander avant


----------



## iNano (26 Juin 2005)

Nous y voila... on profite de la réputation (injustement??) sulfureuse de SuperMoquette pour demander une photo à une pauvre jeune fille innocente...   
Je ne veux décevoir personne mais je ne distribuerai pas de photo... Désolée...


----------



## macinside (26 Juin 2005)

iNano a dit:
			
		

> Nous y voila... on profite de la réputation (injustement??) sulfureuse de SuperMoquette pour demander une photo à une pauvre jeune fille innocente...




je ne profite de rien :rateau: a ce sujet tu a qu'elle temps a Dijon ?


----------



## iNano (26 Juin 2005)

Je ne suis pas à Dijon même... il fait beau par ici, un peu de vent, chaud... Mais ce n'est pas moi qui vais m'en plaindre!


----------



## macinside (26 Juin 2005)

iNano a dit:
			
		

> Je ne suis pas à Dijon même...




je n'ai que l'adresse du DSLAM :rateau: c'est vraiment pas possible une petite photo (en message privé) ? :love:


----------



## alèm (26 Juin 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> je n'ai que l'adresse du DSLAM :rateau: c'est vraiment pas possible une petite photo (en message privé) ? :love:


 technique de drague : nulle

sexualité : nulle 

mais je ne dirais pas là qu'il y a un rapport de cause à effet... :rateau: :rateau:


----------



## iNano (26 Juin 2005)

C'est quoi au fait le DSLAM?


----------



## macinside (26 Juin 2005)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> mais je ne dirais pas là qu'il y a un rapport de cause à effet... :rateau: :rateau:



la demoiselle n'est pas célibataire


----------



## alèm (26 Juin 2005)

un truc de geek pour dire à une fille qu'il connait ton adresse et donc qu'il est potentiellement dangereux limite prêt au viol... 

ou alors DSLAM
 sg. m.
[télécom] Digital Subscriber Line Access Multiplexor. multiplexeur situé dans le central téléphonique et réunissant plusieurs lignes DSL pour les connecter au gros tuyau d'un fournisseur.


----------



## alèm (26 Juin 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> la demoiselle n'est pas célibataire



je parlais de toi, pas de la demoiselle, pauvre nouille !


----------



## Nobody (26 Juin 2005)

AES-Canal Historique a dit:
			
		

> un truc de geek pour dire à une fille qu'il connait ton adresse et donc qu'il est potentiellement dangereux limite prêt au viol...
> 
> ou alors DSLAM
> sg. m.
> [télécom] Digital Subscriber Line Access Multiplexor. multiplexeur situé dans le central téléphonique et réunissant plusieurs lignes DSL pour les connecter au gros tuyau d'un fournisseur.


 
Qui c'est que tu veux connecter au gros tuyau de qui?????????

I'm shocking!!!

:affraid:


----------



## Nobody (26 Juin 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> j'ai demander avant


 
Tricheur.


----------



## Mao (26 Juin 2005)

J'ai toujours préférée le linoléum, il y a moins d'acariens  :rose:


----------



## jo_6466 (27 Juin 2005)

C'est quoi ce bordel ... Quelqu'un pourrait-il me résumer pourquoi il faut soutenir Supermoquette finallement?
Il a perdu sa virilité et est malheureux?
Il cherche l'adresse d'un fille habitant à Dslam?
Il a sa q...quette couverte d'acquariens?
où bien est-ce autre chose?

Eclairez-moi et évitez moi de devoir relire l'intégralité de son oeuvre  :love:


----------



## supermoquette (27 Juin 2005)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> C'est quoi ce bordel ... Quelqu'un pourrait-il me résumer pourquoi il faut soutenir Supermoquette finallement?
> Il a perdu sa virilité et est malheureux?
> Il cherche l'adresse d'un fille habitant à Dslam?
> Il a sa q...quette couverte d'acquariens?
> ...


J'ai rien demandé, moi, cherche là. Vous avez besoin d'idoles ou de place, ici ?


----------



## Mao (27 Juin 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> J'ai rien demandé, moi, cherche là. Vous avez besoin d'idoles ou de place, ici ?




Une bonne fessé cul nu et puis voilà ! :rose:


----------



## supermoquette (27 Juin 2005)

Mao a dit:
			
		

> Une bonne fessé cul nu et puis voilà ! :rose:


Mao mon numéro est le 6877 5677 44, je suis ravi que tu me prenes tant à dépourvu


----------



## jo_6466 (27 Juin 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Mao mon numéro est le 6877 5677 44, je suis ravi que tu me prenes tant à dépourvu


156 posts et 2023 lectures pour un simple rendez-vous sado-maso ... il est fort notre Supermoquette .. très fort ...qu'est-ce qu'il ne faut pas faire pour raser gratis aujourd'hui!!   :love:


----------



## bouilla (27 Juin 2005)

Bon j'ai pas envie de tout lire..mais pourquoi il faut soutenir SM, il est encore bourré ?  :love:


----------



## valoriel (27 Juin 2005)

Pourquoi personne ne me soutient, moi? :mouais:


----------



## Gregg (27 Juin 2005)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> Pourquoi personne ne me soutient, moi? :mouais:





Te soutenir , pourquoi ? ( J'ai pas suivi )  :rose:


----------



## joeldu18cher (27 Juin 2005)

Aragorn a dit:
			
		

> Supermoquette résiste !!!
> MacGé a besoin de toi !!!
> 
> Certes tu déranges parfois quand tes superbes bacchantes se veulent provocantes. Mais tout comme Sonyboy, sous tes airs de cowboy, tu n'es pas un mauvais gars !​​



comme sonny... ? 



VIVE SUPERMOQUETTE!!!!!!!  il est sympa honnete et toUjours de bon conseil ​


----------



## supermoquette (27 Juin 2005)

Vous êtes sur de parler de moi là ?


----------



## alèm (27 Juin 2005)

bon, ok, demain, Supermoquette sera banni à la première heure. 

_super : va poster une connerie demain à 7H dans le forum portfolio !_


----------



## Anonyme (27 Juin 2005)

OUUUUUUUUUAi, allez!
Tout le monde soutien tout le monde,   
Ah! C'est beau la solidarité du monde mac... :love:


----------



## supermoquette (27 Juin 2005)

AES-Canal Historique a dit:
			
		

> bon, ok, demain, Supermoquette sera banni à la première heure.
> 
> _super : va poster une connerie demain à 7H dans le forum portfolio !_


Je note! :love:


----------



## supermoquette (27 Juin 2005)

Urbain a dit:
			
		

> OUUUUUUUUUAi, allez!
> Tout le monde soutien tout le monde,
> Ah! C'est beau la solidarité du monde mac... :love:


Dans une queluelue y a forcément quelqu'un qui fait la loco, donc forcéement y a un décu, et après ça râle


----------



## Anonyme (27 Juin 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Dans une queluelue y a forcément quelqu'un qui fait la loco, donc forcéement y a un décu, et après ça râle


Faut qu'y en ai un qui se dévoue alors!
Allez, on vote (bon, moi je ne propose pas de nom, j'veux d'emmerdes avec personne moi, incognito  ), qui va être le râleur?


----------



## N°6 (27 Juin 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Dans une queluelue y a forcément quelqu'un qui fait la loco, donc forcéement y a un décu, et après ça râle



On m'avais jamais raconté cette anecdote à propos de Lemmy...


----------



## katelijn (27 Juin 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Dans une queluelue y a forcément quelqu'un qui fait la loco, donc forcéement y a un décu, et après ça râle



Bon, je répète: c'était nul!


----------



## jo_6466 (29 Juin 2005)

Le sujet s'épuise ... comme supermoquette d'ailleurs ... qui a donc encore plus de raison d'être soutenu! 
Qu'on lui file sa ration de viagra


----------



## valoriel (29 Juin 2005)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> Qu'on lui file sa ration de viagra


Vu la chaleur, faudrait mieux lui donner à boire. Sinon il risque de ne pas passer l'été 

Et un mort qui bande, c'est toujours mal vu


----------



## Stargazer (29 Juin 2005)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> Vu la chaleur, faudrait mieux lui donner à boire. Sinon il risque de ne pas passer l'été
> 
> Et un mort qui bande, c'est toujours mal vu



Ca dépend où ...


----------



## supermoquette (29 Juin 2005)

katelijn a dit:
			
		

> Bon, je répète: c'était nul!


mais j'ai vu que t'essayais de me concurrencer dans cette branche  je résisterai


----------



## gKatarn (29 Juin 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> je résisterai



SM vaincra !
Soutenons le FLSM  :rateau:  :love:


----------



## supermoquette (29 Juin 2005)

Ça commence à sentir le poisson grillé


----------



## lumai (29 Juin 2005)

Ha oui ???
Grillé un peu ou à peine roti ?
Faudrait p'têt accélérer un peu la cuisson...
Vais voir ce que je peux faire !


----------



## supermoquette (29 Juin 2005)

prépare le court-bouillon  (frotte-frotte)


----------



## Human-Fly (29 Juin 2005)

Je ne sais pas exactement quelles sont les raisons d'être de ce thread... 
 Mais j'ai personnellement quelques raisons de soutenir Supermoquette :

 1) Je le trouve sympathique. 
2) Il a été sévèrement rétrogradé récemment. Et bien que ne connaissant pas le détail de l'affaire, cela me donne aussi envie de le soutenir.
 3) Il a de belles moustaches.

 Donc, je le soutiens!


----------



## energizer (29 Juin 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> (frotte-frotte)



 

comment connais-tu le surnom que j'avais donné à mon "étrilleuse" du hammam où j'allais à Casablanca ?

_restes calme: elle devait allégrement dépasser les 80 kgs_


----------



## energizer (29 Juin 2005)

Human-Fly a dit:
			
		

> Je ne sais pas exactement quelles sont les raisons d'être de ce thread...
> Mais j'ai personnellement quelques raisons de soutenir Supermoquette :


 


> 1) Je le trouve sympathique.


 uniquement après le coucher du soleil


> 2) Il a été sévèrement rétrogradé récemment. Et bien que ne connaissant pas le détail de l'affaire, cela me donne aussi envie de le soutenir.


il semblerait que cela ait donné lieu à de sordides tractations dont la charte interdirait probablement de dévoiler le contenu


> 3) Il a de belles moustaches.


m'en tape: je ne lui ai jamais roulé une pelle :affraid: et, après consultation de mon agenda, ne figure pas dans mes projets :affraid: :affraid: :affraid: 



> Donc, je le soutiens!



il est déjà allongé


----------



## supermoquette (29 Juin 2005)

Human-Fly a dit:
			
		

> Je ne sais pas exactement quelles sont les raisons d'être de ce thread...
> Mais j'ai personnellement quelques raisons de soutenir Supermoquette :
> 
> 1) Je le trouve sympathique.
> ...


Impecc' ! alors commence par me masser les épaule ! mmmmhh ouiiiiiiiiii plus par là :love:


----------



## gKatarn (29 Juin 2005)

ce n'est plus les épaules là...


----------



## Amok (29 Juin 2005)

energizer a dit:
			
		

> il semblerait que cela ait donné lieu à de sordides tractations dont la charte interdirait probablement de dévoiler le contenu



J'ai bien perçu l'aspect humoristique de la réponse. 

Toutefois il serait bien de passer à une autre forme d'humour que en ressortant systématiquement cette histoire de charte, non ? (ce n'est pas un message personnel, tu n'es pas le seul. J'utilise juste ton post comme exemple, sans plus)

Pour répondre à la remise à zéro du compteur de Supermoquette : il a déjà été indiqué dans un autre sujet que les compteurs, au bout d'un nombre de points inconnu (là est le jeu) sont réinitialisés. Ceux qui s'entre boulent à tour de bras vont donc tous très rapidement avoir une surprise !


----------



## macinside (29 Juin 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Ceux qui s'entre boulent à tour de bras vont donc tous très rapidement avoir une surprise !



la révolution est pour bientot alors


----------



## gKatarn (29 Juin 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Ceux qui s'entre boulent à tour de bras vont donc tous très rapidement avoir une surprise !



Dois-je y voir un lien avec tous les coud'boule de modos que je viens de me prendre ? veulent-ils voir la déchéance du trooper soupastaaaaaaaaaaarr ? :casse:


----------



## gKatarn (29 Juin 2005)

Finalement, ce n'est qu'un éternel recommencement... une boucle, un cercle sans fin 

Tiens, à propos de Cercle


----------



## Lila (29 Juin 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> . Ceux qui s'entre boulent à tour de bras vont donc tous très rapidement avoir une surprise !



 :mouais: Et voilà, le pur style Amok IMPERIUM MODERATORI TE CHARCUTENT.... 
on peut même pas jouer aux boules ! 
bouh j'ai peur :affraid: 
Allez mon bon Amok, quelques vacances te feront du bien....


----------



## energizer (29 Juin 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> J'ai bien perçu l'aspect humoristique de la réponse.
> 
> Toutefois il serait bien de passer à une autre forme d'humour que en ressortant systématiquement cette histoire de charte, non ? (ce n'est pas un message personnel, tu n'es pas le seul. J'utilise juste ton post comme exemple, sans plus)



dont acte



> Pour répondre à la remise à zéro du compteur de Supermoquette : il a déjà été indiqué dans un autre sujet que les compteurs, au bout d'un nombre de points inconnu (là est le jeu) sont réinitialisés. Ceux qui s'entre boulent à tour de bras vont donc tous très rapidement avoir une surprise !



cette "information" a été publiée. je la connaissais donc. mais "chatouiller la moquette" est un plaisir dont tu n'a pas le droit de me priver    (je ne sais pas pourquoi, j'ai la fâcheuse habitude de taquiner les personnes que j'aime bien à un titre ou à un autre: le pire étant que je suis sérieux en écrivant cela)

j'allais oublier:


----------



## Fab'Fab (29 Juin 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Ceux qui s'entre boulent à tour de bras !



Amok!!!!! On a dit : rien de sexuel!!!


----------



## supermoquette (29 Juin 2005)

Ouais ouais désolé suis nerveux  j'ai merdé sur illustrator cs


----------



## supermoquette (29 Juin 2005)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Finalement, ce n'est qu'un éternel recommencement... une boucle, un cercle sans fin
> 
> Tiens, à propos de Cercle


Avant que tu puisses être accueilli nous nou sdevons de finir d'installer ça, le vieux


----------



## Dos Jones (29 Juin 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Ceux qui s'entre boulent à tour de bras vont donc tous très rapidement avoir une surprise !


Scuzi, mais sans vouloir entamer une polémique, j'ai pris l'habitude de retourner tous les CDBs verts reçus ne serait-ce que par politesse. Entre parenthèses j'étais tranquile sur ma banquette tout seul maintenant faut que je me lève pour aller au bar et avec cette chaleur... enfin tu comprend...    de plus j'suis pas très Gini moi . Pour les CDBs rouge je ne crois pas en avoir mis même en retour de certains...  

Veuillez agréer cher modo l'expression de mes sentiments distingués...


----------



## supermoquette (29 Juin 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> la révolution est pour bientot alors


Tu es un des prochains a tout perdre mackie, profite de faaire une coopie d'écran


----------



## gKatarn (29 Juin 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Avant que tu puisses être accueilli nous nou sdevons de finir d'installer ça, le vieux




Où çà un vieux   :love:


----------



## madlen (29 Juin 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Pour répondre à la remise à zéro du compteur de Supermoquette : il a déjà été indiqué dans un autre sujet que les compteurs, au bout d'un nombre de points inconnu (là est le jeu) sont réinitialisés. Ceux qui s'entre boulent à tour de bras vont donc tous très rapidement avoir une surprise !



J'aime bien le concept  c'est comme dans la vie, quant tu arrive au 3eme age tu redeviens un nioube


----------



## Grug (29 Juin 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> la révolution est pour bientot alors


 c'est fini oui ces histoires de cercle !


----------



## PATOCHMAN (29 Juin 2005)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Finalement, ce n'est qu'un éternel recommencement... une boucle, un cercle sans fin
> 
> Tiens, à propos de Cercle



Ce qui illustre parfaitement l'esprit d'un proverbe de chez moi :
"U mondu hè fattu a scala ; a chi colla e a chi falla..."
(Le monde est en escalier... etc...)


----------



## supermoquette (29 Juin 2005)

madlen a dit:
			
		

> J'aime bien le concept  c'est comme dans la vie, quant tu arrive au 3eme age tu redeviens un nioube


tu sous-enetend qu'un nioube ça trépasse ?


----------



## PATOCHMAN (29 Juin 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> tu sous-enetend qu'un nioube ça trépasse ?




Nââââân... Il voulait sans doute dire un nioube cérébral...


----------



## madlen (29 Juin 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> tu sous-enetend qu'un nioube ça trépasse ?



Ca depend du point de vue, je le vois plutôt comme l'arrivée vers une nouvelle vie ou une nouvelle jeunesse > ce qui est plutôt positif  

non?!


----------



## madlen (29 Juin 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Nââââân... Il voulait sans doute dire un nioube cérébral...


----------



## Jose Culot (29 Juin 2005)

Moi je suis pour Supermoquette.......parceque je suis contre les modos


----------



## Grug (29 Juin 2005)

Jose Culot a dit:
			
		

> Moi je suis pour Supermoquette.......parceque je suis contre les modos


 ne les serre pas de trop prés, certains pourraient en profiter


----------



## Malow (29 Juin 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> ne les serre pas de trop prés, certains pourraient en profiter



Des noms ? 
 :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## juju palavas (29 Juin 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> tu sous-enetend qu'un nioube ça trépasse ?


 et ça repasse je suis toujours là !!


----------



## bobbynountchak (29 Juin 2005)

juju palavas a dit:
			
		

> et ça repasse je suis toujours là !!



ah ça, des qu'on parle de nioube il rapplique lui!!


----------



## juju palavas (29 Juin 2005)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> ah ça, des qu'on parle de nioube il rapplique lui!!


C'est qui lui ... du respect. Faut lire la chartre et retenir ,les leçons.


----------



## bobbynountchak (29 Juin 2005)

juju palavas a dit:
			
		

> C'est qui lui ... du respect. Faut lire la chartre et retenir ,les leçons.



kesskidit?
t'es pas serieux j'espere...


----------



## supermoquette (29 Juin 2005)

juju palavas a dit:
			
		

> et ça repasse je suis toujours là !!


Mon juju à moi :love:

Bas les pattes les autres ! c'est mon protégé


----------



## bobbynountchak (29 Juin 2005)

il est pas un peu barjot ton protege? :rateau:


----------



## alèm (29 Juin 2005)

juju palavas a dit:
			
		

> et ça repasse je suis toujours là !!


----------



## supermoquette (29 Juin 2005)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> il est pas un peu barjot ton protege? :rateau:


il est mieux que bien des posteurs, récents ou non !


----------



## Anonyme (29 Juin 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> il est mieux que bien des posteurs, récents ou non !



Va falloir réfléchir à la création d'une "Ligue des Nioubes"


----------



## bobbynountchak (30 Juin 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> il est mieux que bien des posteurs, récents ou non !



je dirais plutot que *tu le trouves* mieux...
ceci dit je suis d'accord, la notion de recent ou pas n'a aucune importance la dedans...


----------

